# Concealed hinges for thin doors



## DanRJ (Oct 27, 2011)

I'm making a jewelry box with a small cabinet door on the front made of 3/8" stock and I have been looking for a concealed hinge that will fit this thickness. All of the concealed hinges I have seen all require at least 1/2"...does anyone know of any concealed hinges for thinner stock or alternate ideas? Thank you in advance for any help.


----------



## ChrisK (Dec 18, 2009)

http://www.woodcraft.com/product/2003267/783/miniature-barrel-hinge.aspx

These might work.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

I agree those barrel hinges are a great idea.Alistair


----------

